
Air – Record and store unlimited Ultra HD video with your phone - chrisnager
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/air-6
======
sharemywin
No Android?

~~~
chrisnager
Not yet, but it's built in React Native and we're working on the bridge
methods for our Android port.

